# Sasuke's New Outfit



## webb415 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sasuke's New Outfit: (used photoshop)



EDIT: Original character was someone from D.gray man..


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

It looks good.^-^ Granted yes I'm not a fan of Sasuke anymore, I still think it makes him look good.


----------



## Minato? (Jul 6, 2010)

You sir, are a God.

Amazing!


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice! He looks way better with these clothes, awesome job!


----------



## Smiley (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks Sick mate 

I prefer him long sleeved though  Is that Cloud's (from Final Fantasy) outfit by any chance?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

Fucking hell. That is amazing. Kishi needs to steal this.


----------



## webb415 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys... 



苦痛 said:


> That looks Sick mate
> 
> I prefer him long sleeved though  Is that Cloud's (from Final Fantasy) outfit by any chance?



Nope its not from final fantasy... and yes i think long sleeve should make him look much cooler.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jul 6, 2010)

For some reason this made think of Hitman Reborn... Didn't his second outfit with Hebi looked similar? Why would he wear the same thing twice?

Anyway, it looks good.


----------



## Evolet (Jul 6, 2010)

Sasuke's head photoshoped on some random character's body.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 6, 2010)

Evolet said:


> Sasuke's head photoshoped on some random character's body.



I was waiting for someone to notice that. Look next to Sasuke's left cheek.


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it me or is that just Sasuke's face shop'd onto Kanda's body from D.greyman?


----------



## webb415 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow. I didnt know that photoshopping is not allowed here 
lol...I guess i better add it in the post.


----------



## Lord Killer Bee (Jul 6, 2010)

Reminds me of Bleach

Anyway it looks good


----------



## YumYum Bubblegum (Jul 7, 2010)

looks great but i dont believe thats his body


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 7, 2010)

webb415 said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope its not from final fantasy... and yes i think long sleeve should make him look much cooler.



Hmm is it Kanda from D. Gray Man?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn thats epic, I love it


----------



## webb415 (Jul 7, 2010)

ZeroBlack said:


> Hmm is it Kanda from D. Gray Man?



Yes Its from D. Gray Man but i don't know whats the name of the character.


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 7, 2010)

Dito . So hot and pretty , Sasuke could wear anything and still looked handsome .


----------



## Kiss (Jul 7, 2010)

Epic, cool, sexy.


----------



## lint789 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not gay or anything, but I've never been so tempted.


----------



## yuffieboi (Jul 7, 2010)

wow it looks so good! i like! ^-^ nice work!


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually he looks a bit like Hisagi from Bleach here <3


----------



## Charu (Jul 8, 2010)

Hahaha...clever.
And very hot.


----------



## shikamaru009 (Jul 9, 2010)

love it, it's probably dark blue/black and uchiha symbol on the back, like what he wore when he was a kid ? kicks ass! good work


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jul 9, 2010)

He looks like Syaoran from Tsubasa ChroNicle even with sword

I really like it pek


----------



## Myuchi (Jul 9, 2010)

So simple, so cool, and yet so awesome.
Good work!


----------



## webb415 (Jul 16, 2010)

shikamaru009 said:


> love it, it's probably dark blue/black and uchiha symbol on the back, like what he wore when he was a kid ? kicks ass! good work



I think you are right.. i should edit it a bit. May be if got time i will color it.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn, so hot  

Kishi, get rid of that purple rope already.


----------



## webb415 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> Damn, so hot
> 
> Kishi, get rid of that purple rope already.



Thanks.

And yes he is dragging that rope from the first part (orochimaru) I dont see any point of that rope, only one thing its useful for.
Sasuke can hold his sword with it.


----------



## paiqueen (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice work. I think this outfit suits him and might help him move faster. Anyway, for me, Sasuke should be a member of Noah Family, not an exorcist... lol.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2010)

send it to kishi. that should be sasuke's outfit from here on out pek


----------



## Gotas (Jul 19, 2010)

WHAT THE F***??????!!!!!!! That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Jul 19, 2010)

amazing!!! 

Grant it I'm not a fan of him >>

he still looks good


----------



## webb415 (Jul 19, 2010)

Still Thanks...


----------



## EPIC (Jul 19, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Damn thats *epic*, I love it



*Fuck yeah!*


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm... he looks more gay to me like that!  But it's a nice edit! So good that if I didn't know better I'd say Kishimoto decided to dress him like that.


----------



## webb415 (Jul 20, 2010)

Musou-Enrai said:


> Hmm... he looks more gay to me like that!  But it's a nice edit! So good that if I didn't know better I'd say Kishimoto decided to dress him like that.



How come its more gay than purple ropes.


----------



## Lady Nara (Jul 22, 2010)

OMG :amazed

you r sooo amazing 

wow it's really a cool outfit


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jul 22, 2010)

Hot one   You did that very well!


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2010)

cool edit and he even looks kinda hot. But... is that a gun holster I see on him?


----------



## Colorofjade (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work, I love it! You should give Naruto a new outfit as well, he really needs one


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 23, 2010)

Naruto would have a heartattack

But other than that, I like it. Head might need better adjustment tho


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn epicness


----------



## webb415 (Jul 29, 2010)

Colorofjade said:


> Nice work, I love it! You should give Naruto a new outfit as well, he really needs one



Ok... making one now


----------



## Table (Jul 30, 2010)

Sasuke has always suffered from an unfortunate wardrobe.... but I think this suits him just fine


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 30, 2010)

cool,...very hawt , You should just draw him naked after this.


----------



## aristokat (Jul 30, 2010)

nice pic only his left cheek has something on it


----------



## adil (Aug 2, 2010)

a pretty good edit


----------



## Ico (Aug 2, 2010)

ITT: people give praise to a poor photoshop of Sauce's head on a character from another series. Not really a new outfit, more like a plagiarized outfit.


----------



## Annamay (Aug 17, 2010)

He reminds me of a Final Fantasy character... I approve 
I really like the idea of the outfit. Especially because I think Sasuke needs more black and something less... puffy.


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 17, 2010)

wow Sasuke looks more badass now xD


----------



## Table (Aug 17, 2010)

Such an improvement.  Boy seriously needs to go on What Not to Wear.


----------



## natwel (Jul 16, 2011)

That's Fucking hot

*saving*


----------



## Xabsol (Jul 16, 2011)

At first glance I thought it was cool then I noticed the photoshop...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope they make a better one than this, this one is still pretty good.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Jul 16, 2011)

It looks good! And I don't particularly like Sasuke. The outfit seems reminiscent of Hiei from Yu Yu Hakusho, so naturally I like it. ^_^


----------



## krispy (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice work, Sasuke looks good :3


----------



## Oppip (Jul 16, 2011)

It reminds me of Ichigo's Bankai from Bleach. Overall it's good.


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 16, 2011)

That's brilliant. Good work sir.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope Kishimoto sees this and uses it for Sasuke's next outfit. 

Good work mate.


----------



## Klammo (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks really good, nice job


----------

